# static IP?!?



## huberei (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys


i'm using a lumia 930 with the actual wp10 build.
yesterday i had to learn, there is no way to use a static ip for my wlan.
ok, i could buy an app, witch would do it.
but i really dont get the point, why i should buy for such a standard function...

is there anyway to do this by my self?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

of course 

use my tweak  in my signature
u need interop unlock phone 
very easy


----------



## huberei (Sep 30, 2015)

kwanice said:


> of course
> 
> use my tweak  in my signature
> u need interop unlock phone
> very easy

Click to collapse



hey cool, thx for the info.
are there any problems with newer wp10 builds? 
or maybe anything negativ about hacking a wp10 lumia 930?
haven't tried anything like this on wp, so on this OS im a total noob...   ^^


i will try it as soon as possible.


----------



## bbakbbaki (Sep 30, 2015)

*StaticIP*



huberei said:


> static ip for my wlan.

Click to collapse



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WCMSvc\WifiNetworkManager\Config]
"EnableStaticIP"=dword:1
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/wptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474


----------



## myrcello (Oct 7, 2015)

bbakbbaki said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WCMSvc\WifiNetworkManager\Config]
> 
> 
> "EnableStaticIP"=dword:1
> ...

Click to collapse





Worked in my L930


----------



## 1337_807 (Jul 11, 2016)

bbakbbaki said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WCMSvc\WifiNetworkManager\Config]
> "EnableStaticIP"=dword:1
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/wptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474

Click to collapse



I tried the provided list but the reg editor doesn't seem to write the reg entry. I used root tool v2.0. What seems to be the problem? Before using root tool I updated my 1520 to the latest update I think that matters(does it matter?).


----------



## Satirus (Jul 11, 2016)

1337_807 said:


> I tried the provided list but the reg editor doesn't seem to write the reg entry. I used root tool v2.0. What seems to be the problem? Before using root tool I updated my 1520 to the latest update I think that matters(does it matter?).

Click to collapse



Root tool is your problem. It used to work fine previously but now it's quite useless. Don't know why. Try with another reg tool.


----------



## 1337_807 (Jul 12, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Root tool is your problem. It used to work fine previously but now it's quite useless. Don't know why. Try with another reg tool.

Click to collapse




any that you can recommend? I haven't rooted my device yet. I tried the tweaks but it doesn't deploy I receive errors.


----------



## Satirus (Jul 12, 2016)

1337_807 said:


> any that you can recommend? I haven't rooted my device yet. I tried the tweaks but it doesn't deploy I receive errors.

Click to collapse



You can do that with Interop Tools


----------



## 1337_807 (Jul 13, 2016)

Satirus said:


> You can do that with Interop Tools

Click to collapse



I'll give it a shot.


----------



## vbnoob (Aug 24, 2016)

bbakbbaki said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WCMSvc\WifiNetworkManager\Config]
> "EnableStaticIP"=dword:1
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/wptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474

Click to collapse



Create new or edit?

Thanks.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Aug 25, 2016)

Do you know "Provisioning package" ？
Go to Seetings——Accounts——Access work or school——Add or remove a provisioning package——Add package.
I'll give you a “.ppkg” package, you can add it.

Download link：
pan.baidu.com/s/1bo2hkWR


Tips:This is China's network disk, the speed will be slower.


----------



## vbnoob (Aug 25, 2016)

Finally..
I managed to enable IP Static with WPTweaker : http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/wptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474

Thanks


----------



## ^pomen_GTR^ (May 4, 2018)

vbnoob said:


> Finally..
> I managed to enable IP Static with WPTweaker : http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/wptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



hi sorry for posting in old thread...

i've just updated my old lumia1020 to the latest w10m version 10.0.15254.369

i was hoping that in this version that the static ip option was enabled by default... 

i was wrong... 

need static ip option badly since my home and office wifi need to manually configure the ip/dns setting before i can use the network...


is there any way to configure static ip without interop unlock   (or is it safe to use wp internal to unlock root with my current w10m build on nokia lumia 1020?? i update them using iutool method)


----------



## augustinionut (May 4, 2018)

huberei said:


> is there anyway to do this by my self?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guideline-change-dns-lumia-950-vs-lumia-t3716736


----------



## A_Deerslayer (May 5, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guideline-change-dns-lumia-950-vs-lumia-t3716736

Click to collapse



These settings aren't available in Windows 10 Mobile 1703+ due to new WiFi menu. But the old one isn't deleted, it's just hidden. You can use Interop Tools to run it and to change Static IP settings there.
Go to *Interop Tools - General - Applications - Package List* (swipe left from Deployment options). Find *WiFi* package there, tap on it and use *Launch App* button to open it. There you can find *Static IP* settings.
Of course, you must activate Static IP settings at first. You can use the tweak in Interop Tools for it or the provisioning package (you can find it, for example, here).


----------



## augustinionut (May 5, 2018)

He said device portal.


----------



## npoe (Jun 15, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> These settings aren't available in Windows 10 Mobile 1703+ due to new WiFi menu. But the old one isn't deleted, it's just hidden. You can use Interop Tools to run it and to change Static IP settings there.
> Go to *Interop Tools - General - Applications - Package List* (swipe left from Deployment options). Find *WiFi* package there, tap on it and use *Launch App* button to open it. There you can find *Static IP* settings.
> Of course, you must activate Static IP settings at first. You can use the tweak in Interop Tools for it or the provisioning package (you can find it, for example, here).

Click to collapse



Just when I had lost all hope! Thanks! It didn't show when I searched in the box in the upper part but it there if you scroll all the way down to W.


----------

